# Insert File From Word into Excel



## CaligulaJone (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm trying to insert from Word into Excel using Insert-Object-Create From File.

The tab I'm inserting it into is set up correctly (in this case Landscape Legal). But when I view, it only has the first page (of two) from the Word document. I've given it enough space page break wise.

Is there a better way to do this than my first idea (insert one document for the first page, and another for the second)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brenth (Apr 6, 2005)

I know it seems it should work, but it doesn't. I'd just copy and paste special between Word and Excel. In Excel, use Edit | Paste Special | Text.

Select All in the Word doc. In Excel, widen column A, format to wrap text, and do the paste special | text.

Not as quick as Insert | Object, but it works.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,
As far as I know, you can either select all, copy in Word and paste it into Excel - and loose all formatting except breaks, or import (as you have been doing) the first page as an object (you will want to split the pages up in Word - make two documents for two pages) and then import the second page. Because they are then embedded objects, you can move them to where you want easily.


----------

